# Retiring MES40 - Offset vs Traeger Pellet Smoker? (Or WSM??)



## splendorlex (Jun 2, 2019)

I got an MES40 3 years ago for Father's day. It was a fine smoker for me, but the heating element gave out for the 2nd time and I think I'm ready to move onto something of a different design. Now, the best way for me to do that is to buy the thing at Home Depot, since I have all kinds of credit there and a 10% off coupon. There are a couple of options that I saw there I found interesting:

1. Buy an offset. They have quite a few models within my general price range. One example is this Char-griller offset: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Char-Gr...arcoal-or-Wood-Smoker-in-Black-8125/206282469. I don't expect to use it as a grill, but I suppose it's nice that I can if I wanted to. 

2. Buy a Traeger Pellet Grill. HD has quite a few of these available, and I know the name Traeger (though that doesn't mean squat, I know!) 

Really, this is about philosophy. The pellet looks like it's really easy to use and manage, while the offset will require more active management. 

What are some of the general thoughts in this area?


----------



## splendorlex (Jun 2, 2019)

And I apparently forgot a very popular option - the WSM. My very first smoker was a red Brinkmann Electric vertical from HD, and I kinda assumed that vertical smokers like that weren't looked upon favorably. It appears I was wrong, as many swear by the Webers.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 2, 2019)

I'd go with a WSM.


----------



## crclass (Jun 2, 2019)

I switched from a MES40 & MES30 about 7 months ago. I went with a Traeger. While somethings are better on the Traeger, I still like my MES smokers. I have not been able to get my wings the way I like them yet. The Traeger seems to go through a lot of pellets since that is it's source of heat. Word of caution, the Traeger being designed primarily as a smoker does not grill like a charcoal grill. I'm not sure what I would buy today if I was in the market.


----------



## radio (Jun 2, 2019)

I have smoked for years on offsets and love the good ones.  I have a love/hate relationship with my pellet grill.  I have tried it many times to smoke from start to finish and even with a tube for extra smoke, I still prefer my stick burners.  For large cuts like brisket and pork butt I have found myself starting a smoke in the stick burner, then after it has taken on a good amount of smoke I move it to the pellet grill to finish.  It is more or less like an oven finish, but in warm weather I don't heat up the kitchen by running the oven.
Lately I have been cooking a lot of pork steaks, sausage and such in the pellet pooper and can pretty much leave it unattended for those which is convenient.
Both have advantages and drawbacks, but the convenience of the pellet grill is hard to beat even though they can tend to dry out meat if not careful.  They do use a fan to circulate the heated air and smoke, so perform much like a convection oven in that respect. I never trust the digital display and factory probe, so use my dual probe Maverick to track chamber temps and IT temp of the meat.  If money were no object I would have a Yoder pellet smoker, but the new vertical pellet smokers look pretty good


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 2, 2019)

It really boils down to budget and how involved you want to be in maintaining a fire etc with an offest.
I don't own a pellet pooper nor have I used one.  
With that said,  I hear both good and bad about Traeger.  
But there are other brands to consider e.g. Rec-Tec, CampChef, MAK.
And yes, budget will play a big role.


----------



## splendorlex (Jun 2, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback so far. It's funny that the one piece I hasn't considered at all is now at the top of my mind in the WSM. It sounds like perhaps it's a very good middle ground both for budget and how much active management it needs. The MES was always good in it's mostly set it and forget it design, but I want something a little closer to real fire management smoking. And the fact that I can get the 22" WSM for right around $400 is awfully nice.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 2, 2019)

splendorlex said:


> Thanks for the feedback so far. It's funny that the one piece I hasn't considered at all is now at the top of my mind in the WSM. It sounds like perhaps it's a very good middle ground both for budget and how much active management it needs. The MES was always good in it's mostly set it and forget it design, but I want something a little closer to real fire management smoking. And the fact that I can get the 22" WSM for right around $400 is awfully nice.


I believe you will love the 22” WSM! Pair it with a BBQ Guru and it is..”set-it, and forget it”.  However, the WSM is just fine as is, very little baby sitting. There are plenty of write-ups and reviews on this forum that covers the WSM.


----------



## PoukieBear (Jun 2, 2019)

I’m still a newbie, but the main reason I decided on my WSM is because there is no way for anything on it to “breakdown”.

No moving parts, no electronics, no gadgets, just simplicity that will last years with no issues.


----------



## b-one (Jun 2, 2019)

I’m in the WSM camp! Lots of room easy to use with little learning curve.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 2, 2019)

Get a WSM . 
When you have the money , fix the 40 , do the re wire and add a PID .


----------



## splendorlex (Jun 3, 2019)

Now I think I just have to decide the right size WSM to get, the 18 or 22. I'm sure there's a thread about that!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 3, 2019)

Get the 22...You will probably wish you had , if you get the 18...


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 3, 2019)

I bought the 18, but wish I had bought the 22.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 3, 2019)

WSM all the way! If you like the set/forget of a pellet pooper I will second adding a BBQ guru!
Just remember you are not going to fit a full packer brisket or full racks of ribs on an 18".


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 3, 2019)

You may not always need the extra space a 22" has to offer, but for those times you do - it's nice knowing it's there. 

 My vote: 22"

Chris


----------



## b-one (Jun 3, 2019)

I bought the 18 and it was fine, then I bought the 22 just for the few times it would have been nice to have it. Buy once buy the 22 for no regrets. I did get another guy smoking by giving him the 18 though.


----------



## PoukieBear (Jun 4, 2019)

I went and bought the 22 with no second thoughts about it.  I felt like I would have kicked myself if I went with the 18, so do yourself a favour and get the bigger version so you don't regret anything down the line.... unless you have the $$ and space for BOTH, then do that!  lol  More smokers never hurt anyone. ;)


----------



## Dantij (Jun 4, 2019)

The WSM 22In.  is probably going to be the best option in that price range.  I have one and still use it from time to time. I upgraded to a Lang 48. My neighbor  has the Char Griller and it's not very good.  I never used the guru with the WSM and dont see the need for it. That will hold temps @ 250° for 8+ hours without any tinkering.


----------



## splendorlex (Jun 4, 2019)

I think I'd certainly prefer to have too much room in the smoker over too little! Sounds like the 22 is the way to go.


----------

